
The trick to cutting solo car commutes: Charge for parking by the day - jseliger
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/transportation/the-not-so-secret-trick-to-cutting-solo-car-commutes-charge-for-parking-by-the-day/
======
OrwellianChild
This is a great example of incentives at work! All traffic-bound cities,
including the prominent tech hubs like Seattle, SF, etc. can learn from this
approach. Costs don't have to change in aggregate. The choice to drive solo
and park just needs to cost every time. Otherwise sunk costs are in play, and
people will try to get their money's worth, adding to the congestion.

